# Talonavicular Bone Spur



## jstallings (Feb 7, 2008)

Our ortho surgeon removed a talonavicular bone spur that was nearly fused to both of these bones (tallus & navicular).  Would this be coded as a partial excision tallus / or navicular? or is there another code for excision of a bone spur?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## risnerclan (Feb 11, 2008)

I use partial exc of bone 28120.


----------



## mbort (Feb 12, 2008)

Does he excise bone from both ??


----------

